# Redfish 6wt



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

i want to get some opinion on a good 6wt rod for redfish here in louisiana. I have tried a couple but want to see what you guys think would be best for me. Thanks for any advice


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Heres the problem Mr Stark. You claim to have tried some, but you wont list them or speak to how they felt or casted. What depth do you fish? How far can you cast? Are the fish that far? What size fly do you want to throw? Whats the budget?

These are the threads that others are complaining about.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Since you said you fish LA, then there are a number of good options. But without more detail on your preferences any recommendation is strictly based upon what the suggestor likes.

So without knowing what type of rod you like, your budget, your casting style I will throw out two that I like. Doesn't mean you would. Gotta try before you buy.

Sage Xi3
Sage Salt

I have not fished the Scott Meridian but it sounds like a superb rod and a guide buddy really loves Meridians.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

my 6wt salt is on eBay right now. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182200632771?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Great rod - just thinning the herd. Find my self reaching for the method more frequently.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a safe salt that I that was too fast for me, a helios 2 that I also used but I just had problems with my cast falling apart after I would get any distance it was an awesome for fish that were closer to the boat, I had 3 cross currents but not a 6wt, two were 8wt and one 9wt. I thought about getting a cross current but don't want to order one just based off of my experience with my other ones. Sorry if my post wasn't specific enough


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Rhett,

erikb85 is right, we need more details.

Are you trying to cast distance with this rod? With what line? When you say you had a Sage Salt, in what weight was that? Have you tried the Cross Current GLX in a 6wt? What flies are you trying to throw with your 6wt. Remember, those flies need to be tied smaller and lighter than flies you throw with your 8 and 9wts.

Ted


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

My sage salt was a 7wt 4pc, I have SA bonefish and rio redfish, I have not thrown a cross current glx in a 6 but I have in the 8 and 10 wt which were both 1pc rods and to me with my 8wt gloomis cc I could get further distance with the 1pc than the 4 with the same line. I am throwing small crab imitation flies with this rod and I am trying to get more distance


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

no more info needed deciding between a meridian or NRX


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

rhettstark said:


> no more info needed deciding between a meridian or NRX


If you think the Sage Salt was too fast, the Meridian and NRX in a 6 wt will also be too fast. Try a Winston B IIIX (not the plus) and the Scott Tidal. Both are more forgiving and easier to cast.

The issue with the 6 wt is that in the salt it is a very light rod. Wind can be even more of a challenge since the line weight is obviously lighter. The extra fast rods don't flex deep and when mixed with lighter lines and wind, the angler could be challenged.

Try something a bit more progressive in loading - don't aim for high end, fastest rod on the market. A fast rod won't get you distance - good mechanics will.

You also have some big reds in LA - I wouldn't throw a 6 for those (well I would, but that isn't my recommendation). A solid 8 is the best choice - will help with the distance and wind, plus you'll be gunned correctly for the hunt. If you want to step down, get a 7 instead of a 6. My rod recommendations still stand in both cases. I was very impressed with the Tidal.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks thanks for the advice I will check them out


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I started a post "search for a red fish six wt" or something like that early in the year. Several people on this site offered to let me try their rods on the water. Very helpful people. I would recommend finding a fly shop or friends with as many six wt models as possible and start with the most progressive flex taper and work your way to the fastest taper models. Not sure how to handle the fly lines on the try outs, but I would use the same lines on all the rods. I was looking for a light weight, accurate casting, powerful rod that would be pretty good in wind with redfish flies. I happened to try the eight different models on very blustery days. Some on the water/some on pavement. I ended up going from zero six wts to three. I like all of them for different reasons but have not used them much yet with the weather here and lots of business travel. I did not try the NRX because I have a 7 wt and 8 wt one piece NRX and crosscurrent one piece. I like fly rods that have enough power to handle the fish well.(NRX) In other words I like to end the fight fast and go to the next bite. The Meridian is easy to cast and powerful, the Sage One feels good in the hand and I can fire it low in the wind, and the older GLX two piece is a slower relaxing rod to cast. The rest of the year should be very good sight fishing in all of the Texas bays with the explosion of marine life post river runoff. Heading back to Port Mansfield Sunday for a week then hopefully ENP for two weeks.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I will go back and check it out, that's my problem trying to find other people with 6wt rods around where I live, most people that I know have 8-10wt rods for big fish. I will be heading to Texas soon to fish and will see if I can try a couple out while there


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

NRX, St Croix Legend Elite, Hardy Zepherus SWS. 
I have all three, Hardy is surprisingly great, St Croix is a well thought out taper and does extremely well, NRX is wonderful (I have a few). Mostly use Rio, SA and Airflo (Which tends to run a half size heavyier).


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

rhettstark said:


> I will go back and check it out, that's my problem trying to find other people with 6wt rods around where I live, most people that I know have 8-10wt rods for big fish. I will be heading to Texas soon to fish and will see if I can try a couple out while there


The difference between an 6 and an 8 is similar to the difference between a 9 and a 10. It's a pretty big jump.

For salt fish, a 6 is the lightest you want to go, though I do know people who fish 5s for smaller reds. Not to knock your plans, but you said the reason for the rod is for more distance while fishing for LA reds. Distance is not something typically needed for reds, especially in murky water.

Redfishing also means bushy, larger flies. The line size used isn't always about the fish size, it is the right line size to carry and turn over the fly. A fly you would throw on an 8 may not carry and turn over the same on a 6. Add that wind back to the equation and it is even more of a bad result.

Not trying to dissuade you from the 6, but imo it won't be a highly used rod unless conditions are right. I love throwing my 6 for reds and bones, but it only happens on good occasions. Rare enough that I don't take my 6 with me on remote trips that much.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

billhempel said:


> NRX, St Croix Legend Elite, Hardy Zepherus SWS.
> I have all three, Hardy is surprisingly great, St Croix is a well thought out taper and does extremely well, NRX is wonderful (I have a few). Mostly use Rio, SA and Airflo (Which tends to run a half size heavyier).


I will give all these a shot I appreciate your input and will consider them, I have thrown a 9wt NRX that I liked a lot but I want to make sure I like what I buy before I pull the trigger. Now hearing other people's opinion I'm going to do more research


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> The difference between an 6 and an 8 is similar to the difference between a 9 and a 10. It's a pretty big jump.
> 
> For salt fish, a 6 is the lightest you want to go, though I do know people who fish 5s for smaller reds. Not to knock your plans, but you said the reason for the rod is for more distance while fishing for LA reds. Distance is not something typically needed for reds, especially in murky water.
> 
> ...


This rod isn't really for targeting larger fish, I have a good friend that owns a ton of land around the dulac area but we can't get to these ponds by boat so we usually drag the pirogues in the truck or fish off the bank that is my main reason for wanting distance. Form the 6wt that I used compared to the eight like you said was a big difference. The fish in these ponds spook pretty easily due to on low tide most of the fish have their backs out the water and there are a ton of stumps and trees in these ponds so I want a little bit of backbone to get the fish in a little quicker


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@rhettstark well damn, that is good info to know. Well, the info we laid down is good for a general recommendation. But in your situation, yeah, a 6 would be fun for that specific environment.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I should have probably stated that when I started but I was thinking too hard on what to put and missed the specifics on where I would be fishing


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Its hard to beat a 6 wt in tight / technical backwaters...and you don't have to break the bank IMHO...

I caught this little girl throwing a #4 gurgler on an Airflo Ridge Clear line in some finger creeks. I was hunting juvi tarpon, but had to throw at her...(Redington Predator + Lamson Speedster)


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Its hard to beat a 6 wt in tight / technical backwaters...and you don't have to break the bank IMHO...
> 
> I caught this little girl throwing a #4 gurgler on an Airflo Ridge Clear line in some finger creeks. I was hunting juvi tarpon, but had to throw at her...(Redington Predator + Lamson Speedster)


I went out yesterday with a friend and used a redington Vapen 6wt that my dad had it was fun throwing it and a good Fischer for slot fish. Also used my friend pro 1 gloomis cc 7wt which is probably what I'm going to end up purchasing


----------

